# Karkortok Settlement in Greenland



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

What do we know according to the narrative?
That a church called the Hvalsey Church last had a wedding in 1408.
Wikipedia states that Christianity arrived in the area around the year 1000.
If you look on wikipedia about the history of Greenland, it looks like it was once inhabited around the 1000s to the 1400s and then abandoned.
Then in the 1700s it was rediscovered.
There is a big hole here and probably something covering up what really happened here. 
Why would Norwegians want to inhabit such an inhospitable place?
If you look at pictures of the surrounding area, it is very rocky. This means it is very difficult to grow food and crops.
Why would people continue to live in a very inhospitable place?
Here is a sample of the weather in the area.

Top top numbers are the average high temperature and the bottom numbers are the average low temperature. 
You have such a short growing season. 
Then notice in both pictures, _there are no trees_. 
How are you going to keep warm in the winter with no fuel to burn?
So what was the climate here in the first place? 

Lets now look at the ruins in 1870, 150 years ago.
The photo descriptions say Karkortok. 
However, there is nothing on wikipedia describing a place called Karkortok.
Unless I look at the name of a town called Qaqortoq and let the "q" be a k.
However, the supposed church has barely changed. 



What has changed? Basically Nothing. 

Was there really christianity here?

What is the reason for an arched doorway in the back if it is simpler to build a rectangular one like in the front?

Now time for a bigger mystery.


What are those large shadows behind the church that look like arched doorways?
Are those entrances to caves? Or maybe my mind is playing tricks with me. 
But the direction of the sunlight is illuminating the front side of the church, so the sunlight should be lighting up the cliff.
So why is there such a dark shadow?

There are also ruins surrounding the supposed church. Looking up the Hvalsey Church on Wikipedia should give you additional images.
Supposedly there are supposed to be ruins that are a farmstead. 
How without records are they supposed to determine what everything is?



Finally, how does anything look excavated? It wasn't. Look at the 1870 pictures, practically the same. 
It is funny how other historians can say that buildings were buried because they are old and the soil just went there.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2020-04-12 00:36:19Reaction Score: 0


Hi,
  Just wanted to drop a line. The climate in the days when these things were made in Greenland was supposed to be rather warmer than it is today. Supposedly the Vikings up there were even able to grow grains in Greenland at that time, which it is now impossible to do. I am not sure about Greenland, but at the time Iceland was first settled, it was supposed to have had forests. They were cut down by the settlers, similarly to Easter Island. Ireland also was once known for its forest covering.

As for why people would live there, it seems that they in part were driven by the universal desire to escape bad governments and high taxes.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-04-12 06:47:54Reaction Score: 1


This brings up a good question. How rapidly does our climate change?


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-05-19 11:22:28Reaction Score: 2




revelinmusic said:


> This brings up a good question. How rapidly does our climate change?


I think the previous mindset of Weather following nice predictable trend curves has been put into question by things like the insta-frozen mammoth with flowers still in its mouth.  

So, to answer your question, there seems to be evidence of "very rapidly".


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-20 00:18:50Reaction Score: 1


What rapidly changes our weather? A cataclysm like something under the lines of a pole shift? Isn't it the same as how some scientists say that Antartica used to be warm? Now we just have to be sure and discuss the rapid weather changing mechanism. 
Antarctica Was Once As Warm As Sunny California


----------

